# Why I Left The Contemporary Christian Music Movement



## Fly Caster (Oct 17, 2004)

Why I Left The Contemporary Christian Music Movement: Confessions Of A Former Worship Leader
by Dan Lucarini, John Blanchard 

Has anyone here read this book? If so, please share your thoughts on it.

Link to Book


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 17, 2004)

No, but now you've made me want it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> No, but now you've made me want it.



Me too!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 18, 2004)

I haven't read it yet, but if his pilgrimage was the same as mine, then I already know what he will say


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, I have read it. I thought it was a pretty good book with some very good insights. No matter what your view on music is as far as pro/con rock, this book is good as far as music IN THE CHURCH goes. It analyzes the movement of CCM very well, in my opinion.

Joel


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 18, 2004)

I must go look for it. It looks like an interesting read.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 18, 2004)

Haha I just found a NZ website selling this book and I found another book "Contemporary Worship Music: A Biblical Defense". The most interesting thing about it is the length of the comments placed about the books at the bottom of the page. Obviously the people who have read "Why I Left The Contemporary Christian Music Movement" have put more thought into their comments... here are the links. Check it out yourself.

 Contemporary Worship Music: A Biblical Defense 

Why I Left The Contemporary Christian Music Movement: Confessions Of A Former Worship Leader


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 19, 2004)

It is an excellent book as far as it goes - it deals with the practical side, with real life experience, with day to day issues, and it is right-on.

I feel that it is rather lacking in a clear statement of theology or doctrine. This isn't a failing, because it isn't the purpose of the book. I think it goes well being read with the more 'doctrinal' book 'Worship in the Melting Pot' by Dr Peter Masters, the minister of the Metropolitan Tabernacle.

I just so happen to have three copies of the aforementioned book spare which I am trying to get to good homes. Therefore I shall mail them to the first three persons who email me at [email protected] and can answer the question: In what year did Dr Masters commence his ministry at the Tabernacle?

Hehehehehe


----------



## Craig (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm reading through it now, actually.

So far, so good....my wife skipped ahead and said some of the points are not very good...

for example: "Rock music has sexual/sinful associations nowadays...therefore we shouldn't use it...Jazz, however, since it isn't associated with sex/sinfulness, is okay to be listened to."

That leaves the door open 20 years from now for rock music to be valid in a worship service. 

I'm still reading, though...it would be interesting to see what others think if they do read it too.


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am an old Pslams and Hymns guy so I never got into CCM and glad of it


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2004)

With all due respect to John Frame, he who "Frames" the debate over the Regulative Principle wins the debate. CCM is a natural outgrowth of the Lutheran/RCC approach to the RP. As an EP'er, I call it "will worship."

P.S. My apologies for the alphabet soup of abbreviations. 

P.S.S. "Rock music has sexual/sinful associations nowadays...therefore we shouldn't use it...Jazz, however, since it isn't associated with sex/sinfulness, is okay to be listened to." -- Where in the world does the author come up with that ridiculous distinction? That must be news to many who have danced to Kenny G with their loved ones. Rock is not ok in worship but jazz is? What's up with all that jazz? It don't mean a thing if you ain't got that swing!


----------

